# pigeon for adoption



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a grey/green pigeon that flew into a neighbor's back yard about 3 months ago and I have him/her in a cage in my home. I would like to have someone give him a home because my husband and I are not physically able to continue his care and feedings.

We wonder if he has been with us too long now to release.

Please tell me the best way to go about finding him a new home.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

Thank you for helping this pigeon. Where are you located? And would it be possible for you to post a picture of the pigeon?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jbeamon said:


> I have a grey/green pigeon that flew into a neighbor's back yard about 3 months ago and I have him/her in a cage in my home. I would like to have someone give him a home because my husband and I are not physically able to continue his care and feedings.
> 
> We wonder if he has been with us too long now to release.
> 
> Please tell me the best way to go about finding him a new home.


How long have you had this bird? wild birds should always be released back to the wild If they are healthy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Elizabethy said:


> Hello-
> 
> Thank you for helping this pigeon. Where are you located? And would it be possible for you to post a picture of the pigeon?


Americus, Georgia. I will not be able to post a picture.


----------

